# County Line Pub & Grill IASCA SOUND OFF #2 - Sandwich, IL June 5



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

Countyline PubGrill
1201 E Church St, 
Sandwich, Illinois 60548

Details
• Registration Opens: 11:00am
• Contest Begins: Noon - 4:00pm
• Entry Fee: $25 for first entry & $15 an additional class
• Prizes: Trophies
• Other Info: SQC will also be offered at this event.
County Line Pub & Grill saves the day. So drink eat & enjoy the music.

https://www.facebook.com/events/1106354409422618


----------



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

Today!!


----------

